# Life without Tractor Forum...



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

It feels good to be back! I have been with RoadRunner for awhile, and on the 16th of Aug, we got a letter in the mail saying "Second Notice". I opened the letter, and it said that they had got a complaint about us sending out spam mail. The letter said that they are aware of most people were "victims", as it was someone else hiding behind your computer, using it to send out spam mail. 

The letter also said they suggest installing their anti-virus and firewall program. On Aug 18th, I tried to sign on so I could once again install the software, and my modem would not work.  Upon calling them, they said my modem was disabled, and all I had to do to turn it back on was to sign a paper that was supposedly sent to me, or "just come down to one of our offices"...the closest being downtown Columbus. I told them I did not have the time, and would not drive that far anyway, even if I did- due to the fact that I never got a first letter, then never had time to d-load the anti-virus and firewall things. 

I told him in a nice way what he could do with his modem, and he said they would be out to pick it up. I said to give the guy they are sending out the form that I needed to sign, and he said they couldnt. I also threatened to cancel our cable (through the same company; Time Warner). At $130 @ month for the two, you'd think they'd take a little better care of their customers. I cant though, as they monopolize cable service out here in the sticks, so they are the only providers. Jane would kick my a** though, so thats a no-go. A guy has called twice while as at work, and said he was trying to "get me hooked back up".

Anyway, Sprint just came available here where I live, so I am now with Sprint DSL rather than RR. This website is a good test, and it seems to do pretty good. I just got it hooked up a couple hours ago.

Anyway, just wanted to say hello again, and life without TF sucks. LOL

Hope all is well,
Greg


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome back and glad to see you posting again! :cheers: :thumbsup:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome back Greg! I wondered what happened to you. RR is my only option here other than dialup or satellite. Can't get DSL. I currently use Directv for TV signal. Been debating on RR, think I'll wait a while longer for DSL now after hearing your experience.  

Mark


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I had wonder what happen to you glad to have you back. So someone stole your IP and was sending out spam. I hate to hear that keep your firewall up and updated. I hate cable thats why i went to satellite for my TV have DSL for the computer.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks, guys. I just installed the Ad-Aware SE personal (freeware), but it's gonna take awhile to figure out, I put a few things in quarantine, and then couldnt sign back on til I restored them. I just dont know what to keep and what to quarantine.

I was going to post a question about it in the computer forum, but looked through the posts and found the recommendation of Ad-Aware. 

Now I need a decent anti-virus program. Is there any particular ones any of you would recommend? 

Again, after being on-line for about 8 years, it's really hard to live without. I have however got a few things done around here, and have spent more time out in the garage. And tonight, after getting back online, I got to delete over 1,100 BS e-mails...what fun.

Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

AVG Free version is all that I have ever used. It has always stopped everything before any damage was done.

http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/ 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Some people don't like it, but I have always had better luck with spy-bot then Adwere.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

welcome back fusion.. i hear your pain.. i hate cable love the fast connection.. my cable is 121 per month.. when you think about it... 1452$ per year could go to lots better than cable & internet..

I agree with paul.. i like spybot Search and destroy.. I use adaware also.. heres a link to spybot free download..
spybot S&D


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome back Fusion. I'm stuck out here in the boonies with only dial-up and no relief in sight. Folks in areas farther out in the county have DSL but the phone company tells me there is equipment on our lines in this area that prevents us being DSL capable. When I moved to this area over 20 years ago the real estate agent said we'd never get cable and so far he's been right. I contacted the cable company and they said they had no plans to come out this way. I have cable internet in my TN apt. and really miss it when I'm here in KY.
I understand it's best to use AdAware and Spybot in conjunction. Hutch


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fusion1970 _
> *Thanks, guys. I just installed the Ad-Aware SE personal (freeware), but it's gonna take awhile to figure out, I put a few things in quarantine, and then couldnt sign back on til I restored them. I just dont know what to keep and what to quarantine.
> 
> I was going to post a question about it in the computer forum, but looked through the posts and found the recommendation of Ad-Aware.
> ...


Fusion1970,

This is gonna sound like tough love but your entire ordeal was totally preventable and your fault. TW or RR had no other option but to shut you down. I find that kind of lame that even after you have been notified that your machine is infected, you chose to ignore the obvious. What your machine was most likely doing was acting like a "Bot" or zombie with many trojans sending emails or participating in DOS attacks. That caused the intended party harm, or loss of business if their site goes down. It cost's money to fix these things. Its no longer about your machine only but many other people who get affected by your machine. A simple routine maintenance program would have prevented all of this and more, but yet you ignored it...
I think some quality downtime using "stone age" technology is a good thing for those who refuse to do their part. People take it a little more serious when you basically cut them off and no longer help them and their machine in DOA. i tell them what to do, they don't do it, so down they go....sooner or later they catch on...
With a broadband connection the basics are : Router w/ NAT Firewall, software firewall, antivirus, spyware removal

Just a different way at looking at what happens overall,

Duc


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

We use the Symantec stuff here at work and I run it on my machine at home as well. I have been getting quite a bit of junk virus infected e-mail lately. I would go down to the local computer/eveyrthing store (bestbuy ect) and buy one of the full protection setups. They have a firewall, anti-virus and assorted other goodies. The money you spend will be well worth it. Even though I have the machine setup to do auto updates for the anti virus stuff I still check up on it qute a bit, I still worry about the machine being infected!! :money: :money: 

:cheers: Best of luck!:cheers:


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Fusion1970,
> 
> This is gonna sound like tough love but your entire ordeal was totally preventable and your fault. TW or RR had no other option but to shut you down. I find that kind of lame that even after you have been notified that your machine is infected, you chose to ignore the obvious. What your machine was most likely doing was acting like a "Bot" or zombie with many trojans sending emails or participating in DOS attacks. That caused the intended party harm, or loss of business if their site goes down. It cost's money to fix these things. Its no longer about your machine only but many other people who get affected by your machine. A simple routine maintenance program would have prevented all of this and more, but yet you ignored it...
> ...


I dont really see how it was my fault. RR has a firewall and an anti-virus thing which I had installed awhile back. The firewall thing was messed up- every time I signed on, there would be a bunch of pop-up things saying an attempt was made on my computer. While clicking on them to clear them out, my computer would lock up. RR told me that even though they will attest to the effectiveness, they do not offer any kind of troubleshooting or support. My brother in-law had alot of trouble with it as well. RR also has a feature clled "RR Medic" that is supposed to run a check on the system and connection. That would not work either. 

I got the "second" notice on the 16th. With three kids, two of which just started school. Between work, taking kids to school and football practice, I was not on my computer. For all I know, they shut it off on the 17th. Either way, I did not have time, and the 18th was the first opportunity I had. I still never got the first notice, which strikes me kinda funny. They never seemed to have any troubles getting the cable bill to my mailbox.

There is also two websites I go to (this one and a Cobra replica website), and never open e-mail from someone I do not know. I also never d-load anything. I am not the most computer savvy individual, so it looks like I ultimately get the blame when someone else has bad intent. The BS people has to go through just because some morons want to make hell for others is almost not worth the effort and hassle to even be on-line. I also used to click on "report spam" while deleting all the BS e-mails, but have gave up. I am still getting e-mail from a couple addresses. Apparently they are not with RR, as it has made no difference at all. 

Again, I have not ignored nothing. When I cant get any help from RR and the products they endorse, theres not really alot I can do. Especially not even allowing me any time to correct it myself. After seeing the letter, which was right before I went to work, I even turned the modem off until I tried to sign on on the 18th. 

Greg


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fusion1970 _
> *I dont really see how it was my fault. RR has a firewall and an anti-virus thing which I had installed awhile back. The firewall thing was messed up- every time I signed on, there would be a bunch of pop-up things saying an attempt was made on my computer. While clicking on them to clear them out, my computer would lock up. RR told me that even though they will attest to the effectiveness, they do not offer any kind of troubleshooting or support. My brother in-law had alot of trouble with it as well. RR also has a feature clled "RR Medic" that is supposed to run a check on the system and connection. That would not work either.
> 
> Greg *


The alerts probably were the software firwall doing its job by alerting you. There are alerts that have to be allowed in order for your machine to function, and communicate with an other device's on the network. I'm not familiar with what RR provides
software or hardware wise. Hopefully its a name brand router
and if the software they provide stinks, use anyone of many freeware versions (zonelarm) and antivirus (AVG), spyware removal tools (adware or webroot products)...

I didnt mean to come off as a hard ass and that you got what you deserved attittude and I appoligize if it came out like that.
You are a good guy and dealing with computers always takes more time than people are used to. I think you learned a harder lesson than most, and its kind of rare for an ISP to cut you off like that. Its amazing how many packets can be sent by one PC, imagine if its 10 to 20 PC's or more doing the same thing!! 
I preach this info all day for family, friends and businesses. My phone rings when something happens. My patience wanes when its something preventable, and takes many hours to fix it. 
By assessing dollar amounts to fix things it puts a better face on things overall, and for people start to take it more seriously...

Once you get your machine 100% clean -and we can help you here, let us know what comes with the DSL setup. Hopefully something like a Linksys router, or netgear, Cisco, Dilink come with it?? We can then help with freeware software and walk you through its setup...


Duc


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Fusion1970,
> 
> This is gonna sound like tough love but your entire ordeal was totally preventable and your fault. TW or RR had no other option but to shut you down. I find that kind of lame that even after you have been notified that your machine is infected, you chose to ignore the obvious. What your machine was most likely doing was acting like a "Bot" or zombie with many trojans sending emails or participating in DOS attacks. That caused the intended party harm, or loss of business if their site goes down. It cost's money to fix these things. Its no longer about your machine only but many other people who get affected by your machine. A simple routine maintenance program would have prevented all of this and more, but yet you ignored it...
> ...


Actually as Director of Engineering for broadband co, I can tell you some of this is true. However, we actually have in place access control lists setup to protect users not only from outside threats, but from each other on the same interface. Not all companies have caught up with this nor have they really implemented this level of security against all threats. It is still up to the individual to provide complete protection.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

My 'puter is ok, just was away for 4 days and wanted to say that I missed you guys. It's nice to be back.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Awe schucks Joe! You are gonna make me tear up!   Glad to see you back too.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Duc, 

Do you work in the IT buisness as well? It seems like we sure have quite a few around here! 

Our computers here at work are ran by the network and they can "push down" updates with out the users doing anything. Which is a good thing because some folks wouldn't do updates or check their virus updates. They have a problem even turning the machines on!!! Big Brother is watching so gotta run!!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Duc,
> 
> Do you work in the IT buisness as well? It *



If he does.. id hate to call him with a problem... 


we all get enough ass ripping in life.. dont need it from the IT guys... :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

A very hard thing to figure out with computers and the web is tone. If you talk to someone on the phone you can pick up on voice inflection. Not so with the puter! :smoking:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Duc,
> 
> Do you work in the IT buisness as well? It seems like we sure have quite a few around here!
> ...



edited by duc - long and boring
Short answer -yes

Duc


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *
> 
> we all get enough ass ripping in life.. dont need it from the IT guys... :furious: :furious: :furious: *



I suggest you stay out of those types of hang outs !!


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL...No probs, Duc. I didnt take it to heart, but just cant figure out what I could have done. I know stupidity is no excuse, but I just do'r know a whole lot about puters.

The main thing though is that Im back up and running. Thanks for the responses on the firewall and anti-virus things everyone. I am about to d-load one. To me, it's kinda like cars; in about 1992, I gave the newer ones up, rather than invest the time to learn everything. I guess I have somewhat done the same thing with computers...If I dont know them or understand them, I just put my blinders on and hope for the best. I guess it's time to spend the time, and learn about some things. It is still a shame however than anyone should have to worry about it.  

Also, one last thing...another thing that really frosts my ass is we were supposed to get the 4th and 12th month free ($260 total savings). We had to jump through hoops to get them to honor one of the months...still never seen the 12th month free. Them bat rastards!

Thanks again..I'll keep y'all posted on my "progress". Im about to get edumacated.  

Greg


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

fusion your computer to car logic works pretty well except in 1992 there was barely an internet and not many viruses out there... times have changed.... 
:furious: :furious:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fusion1970 _
> *LOL...No probs, Duc. I didnt take it to heart, but just cant figure out what I could have done. I know stupidity is no excuse, but I just do'r know a whole lot about puters.
> 
> Greg *


I'm glad you didnt take it personally- and I wouldnt have never called you stupid either !! 

I also PM'd you with some software links....they should help you
if you dont have something already (must be current)

Duc


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*Ducati996* 

I understand your earlier response not being a personal attack, but rather frustration at users not being careful in operating their machines. We had a virus at work that came through our mail client. An email was made to appear to have originated from a "support team" from within in our company. A space in the lettering of our company name was a dead giveaway to me. I was amazed at how many people clicked on the executable file!

A lot of the problems that people have are self inflicted like you say. I guess experts like you and some semi-savvy users assume that everybody is knowledgeable about how to use and maintain a PC. I've found this is not the case. Kind of like the doctor who doesn't maintain his expensive car. Smart dude, but will pay a premium to have the sludge cleaned out of his variable valve timed motor at some time.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

fusion -- I use symantic's nortons products, and zonealarm and spysweepers spybot- if you also use adaware, the others will pick that up as a trojan horse type virus and make some problems -- by checking YOUE drafts and messages ent , you can usually see what actions are going on behind your back -- bigl22


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Ducati996
> 
> A lot of the problems that people have are self inflicted like you say. I guess experts like you and some semi-savvy users assume that everybody is knowledgeable about how to use and maintain a PC. I've found this is not the case. Kind of like the doctor who doesn't maintain his expensive car. Smart dude, but will pay a premium to have the sludge cleaned out of his variable valve timed motor at some time. *


It even more basic than that it comes down to personal responsibility of the PC user. Everybody has heard about the pluses and dangers of the Internet. So since they know that, what safe guards are they taking to ensure they do not become
a statistic? PC awareness is a responsibility, and a curtiousy actually for other users ...I know not everybody has the skills but the software out there is user friendly, so configuration is made simple.

Its like driving a car without checking the oil or gas first....who's fault is it when you sieze the motor or run out of gas??

Duc


----------

